# Is Ted a porker??



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just come back from the vets and had both dogs weighed whilst I was there.
Betty at 14 Months is 7.6kgs and Ted at 14 weeks is 5.8kgs - I think he is going to be a big boy!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no I wonder what Fudge weighs .. shall I do it????

She is my widest cockapoo and the youngest too .. she is rounded for sure .. not greedy or a big eater .. just a chubby build ... 

Hubby calls her F-Lo .. as in J-Lo as she has a big waggy butt ... 

You would call her Chubs ...

Just going to get the weighing scales .. eekkk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes weigh Fudge it will be interesting to compare her and Ted.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh no I wonder what Fudge weighs .. shall I do it????
> 
> She is my widest cockapoo and the youngest too .. she is rounded for sure .. not greedy or a big eater .. just a chubby build ...
> 
> ...


Oh yes, do it.... I had upped his food over the last week or so because he looked a bit skinny...I think I may have over done it

He is almost the same size as Betty already!!

Where is * cough, er cough erm Katie*...another thing she has not told us...she breeds porky pups


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. you know what they say about big bones .. lol 

Fudge weighs ... wait for it .. cockapoo drum roll ... 6.3 kg ... I wasn't joking when I call her Pudding!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh wow Fudgey, you outweigh your brother....good girl 

They are two lovely chunky healthy puppies, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. you know what they say about big bones .. lol
> 
> Fudge weighs ... wait for it .. cockapoo drum roll ... 6.3 kg ... I wasn't joking when I call her Pudding!


OMG....perhaps it is just ''puppy fat''...or is it because you have been sharing too much of your chocolate cake with her


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HOLD ON!!! your pup is almost 14 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!! AND TED IS ALMOST 13!!!
WHOLY MOLEY!!!!!!!

they are going to be some big babies!!! 

How much did mom and dad weigh??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh no is my poo fat ... lol .. she will grow upwards soon ... I must say her shape is low and wide .. but wow she has pretty eyes and a gorgeous choccy coat which covers the chubby look ... 

As if I would share my cake with anyone ... Colin I thought you knew be better than that ... I love my dogs .. but sharing my cake or tea ... naaaaaa wont happen ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mum looked a ''normal size'' to me...but did not get to meet the daddy...
I think Ted will always look big to me as Betty is so small...love them both though - big or small


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin... we need a side by side of Betty the teeny mini and Ted to see the comparison.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> HOLD ON!!! your pup is almost 14 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!! AND TED IS ALMOST 13!!!
> WHOLY MOLEY!!!!!!!
> 
> they are going to be some big babies!!!
> ...


Mo .. dont give me a complex about weigh lol .. JoJo doesn't do the D bad word ... diet lol ...

Fudge is really solid and wide build . ... quite short legs really .. I think she has a small build compared to Picnic but way wider at this age .. Picnic is leggy ....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> oh no is my poo fat ... lol .. she will grow upwards soon ... I must say her shape is low and wide .. but wow she has pretty eyes and a gorgeous choccy coat which covers the chubby look ...
> 
> As if I would share my cake with anyone ... Colin I thought you knew be better than that ... I love my dogs .. but sharing my cake or tea ... naaaaaa wont happen ...


Good point...I did think about trying to take the uneaten chocolate eclairs home until I saw that slightly menacing look in your eyes!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Colin... we need a side by side of Betty the teeny mini and Ted to see the comparison.


Oh, if only they would sit still long enough!! Believe me there is very little difference already!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

While we are talking about Fudge .. she tasted another wall ... big time chew of wall and skirting board .. ham bone and loads of new puppy toys kept her away from the wall today.. 

Step away from the wall F-Lo or dad will go mad .... no more polyfilling please xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heehee little cute chunky monkeys <3 

Vincent was 12KG last time he was at the vets. He's not as big as we thought he was going to be, he not grown much at all since ~8-9 months old. But he's suddenly become a muscle man! His back legs are solid muscle. I think he was a greyhound in another life.....whizzing about all the time....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh this thread is making me laugh!!! 
Lady is leggy like Picnic Jojo...when lady gets trimmed down she is just legs!! 

Oh you guys are so cute! no D word needed for anyone.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes the choc eclairs (thank you, I love you for them) .. you will like this .. I pigged them both before hubby came home .. and without the rest of the family seeing me eat them so I didnt have to share .. Colin I cant be trusted with cake, choc or cockapoos .. 

That look I gave you was me thinking shall I keep the eclairs or Betty!!!! think I made a bad call that time as my butt doesn't need more padding .. next time I keep the super soft cockapoo ... that's your warning .. when you coming over???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think Fudge can be as big as Picnic can she???? 

She may be wider and more rounded but not as tall ... surely 

Picnic is big ... 9.7 kg and 16 inches tall .. all legs and ears lol ...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It must be the wall diet making Fudge eeerrrr.....hefty?? Lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah wish I were all legs!!!

and Karen! lol...hefty!!!! hahah poor puppy we are going to give her a complex! lol! Jojo don't tell her these things!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh this thread is making me laugh!!!


Me too! Too funny!! Those weigh-ins don't sound too bad compared to Biccy who at the last count was 10.5kg and only 12" tall He's all body and no legs!! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

These comparisons are making me smile ... Really can't get over the tiny difference between Ted and Betty  ...and as for little Fudge..aww, a girl after my own heart


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Awh! Ted is going to be a whopper at 1yr. Maybe we could start a sweep stake to guess his weight at 1yr.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> It must be the wall diet making Fudge eeerrrr.....hefty?? Lol.


Hefty lol .. bet you still adore her in the fluff .. she is so cute because she is on the chubby girl wall diet .. I wonder if plaster is fattening ??




lady amanda said:


> hahah wish I were all legs!!!
> 
> and Karen! lol...hefty!!!! hahah poor puppy we are going to give her a complex! lol! Jojo don't tell her these things!



Mo I have told Fudge that Auntie Karen is calling her Hefty rather than rounded .. Fudge has a plan .. she is going to go in hard and wee wee on Auntie Karen, in a cute way of course .. we will blame it on excitement peeing ... lol 

Oh its like a Friday night on here .. far too much fun ...


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL- porky poo's !!

F-lo and Ted are just big boned !

Maybe they'll be like my Scamp, haha, only 21 kg !!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh such a fun thread! And I can never get over how big scamp is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hefty lol .. bet you still adore her in the fluff .. she is so cute because she is on the chubby girl wall diet .. I wonder if plaster is fattening ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jojo, PMSL you crazy woman!  Love this thread, it has cheered me up just when I needed it. I take Obi to my friends tomorrow and won't see him for 12 days......


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

12 days...are you going on holiday

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is quite a bit bigger than Bonnie although they are cousins. Perhaps it's because Ted is a boy. Dexter weighs 11 kilos and Bonnie only 6


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

If Fudge is the J-Lo of the Cockapoo world then I think my Betty must be the Kylie Minogue as she had her annual booster jab last week and weighed in at 5.5kg (and then promptly wee'd and poo'd as we left the vet).

Can't wait to see how Fudge and Ted turn out size wise!! 

Colin, I'm sure Ted seems bigger as your Betty is a tiny one!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So funny ... F-Lo and Kylie ... cracking up here ... 

Big boned ummm more like rounded .. she has a kind of ball shape look going on .. but do you know what she is so gorgeous .. big is beautiful afterall ... more of the little chubster to love ... 

The wall seriously needs a re plastering though or a good bit of hubby DIY ... think I better add a photo ... on the Fudge thread ..


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> 12 days...are you going on holiday
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hi Amanda, yes off to south of France tomorrow for some sun because we aren't going to get any here any time soon! Dropped Obi at my friends this morning and just finishing my last bits of packing. The house feels so weird without him . So see you all when we get back...au revoir! :wave:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have a good holiday Clare!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Have a fab holiday Clare! X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Holiday Clare  

Bonjour...Au contraire...Mange tout...in true Del Boy Style xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

FRANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOO JEALOUS!!!!!

Enjoy it all...Jojo...you crack me up!!!


----------



## BenandGen (Jul 3, 2012)

Took Busby to the vets for a health check up and he's very healthy, and at 8 and a half weeks old he weighs 2KG!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol lol lol, no wonder Fudge is eating the walls the poor girl is starving to death xxxxx lovely chunky poos you've both got how fabulous, and Lola is quite dainty isn't she ? 
Yeh can"t be anything but 'puppy fat" :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Have a super holiday Clare good luck with the sun, I hope your French is a little better than JoJos


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

This thread made me spit my coffee out laughing this morning...

Happy holiday clare!


----------

